# Best goggles for the money



## 11Hollywood (12 mo ago)

What's the best goggles for a brand new boarder whos 15 years old and not sure if they are going to take to the sport. Trying to get my son involved.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Get some cheap Smith goggles at Sports Authority or Dick's. $40 or so, I used those for years with no problems.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

drblast said:


> Get some cheap Smith goggles at Sports Authority or Dick's. $40 or so, I used those for years with no problems.


Costco usually has some "decent" cheapo Spys as well.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Buying an inexpensive pair from a real goggle maker will help ensure uv protection and optical clarity. Buying a knock off brand goggle is a good way to burn your retinas and may induce headaches. The above suggestions are great places to start


----------



## 11Hollywood (12 mo ago)

I'd like to keep it around $75-$80 so hopefully i can find him something around that price range.


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

drblast said:


> Get some cheap Smith goggles at Sports Authority or Dick's. $40 or so, I used those for years with no problems.


FYI Sports Authority closed down like 5 years ago


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

Anything you find will suffice, goggles have come a loooooong way. The original shapes are still perfectly good. It won't be a candy lens tint or Oakley strap, but a persimmon lens like you see below will work great in almost all light conditions. Getting a super cool dark looking mirror lens is fun but not super useful, they work great in only the brightest condotions. That goggle below is $28 on evo.com


----------



## OverTheHillDad (Jan 30, 2021)

I purchased my son (12 yr old) a giro roam. It comes with two lenses, a sun lens and a storm one and it cost me $80 shipped.









Roam Goggle


Shopping for the Roam Goggle? Learn more about the latest Men's Snow Goggles and other Snow at Giro




www.giro.com


----------



## Snowmn (Feb 3, 2020)

Find a few online and ask what he likes. Smith, Electric and a few others have several colorways and lenses to choose from. Get something he wants to wear and he'll be more inclined to get out? Plenty to choose from in that price range. Some people have a strong preference on what color lens they like and don't like. Smith Chromopop is hard to beat for the price. Personally I'd buy him a pair of ~35%vlt Smiths like the one above.


----------



## Apex (Sep 23, 2021)

Anon M4 with face mask. Expensive but you’ll be able to use it if he doesn’t


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Apex said:


> Anon M4 with face mask. Expensive but you’ll be able to use it if he doesn’t


Exactly...., I would buy myself a set of M4 MFI and hand down my old ones to the son...., all bases covered.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

You cannot beat Smith Squad XL on sale for the max performance for the best price.


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

Teens tend to sweat and fog up the lens, so get an Airblaster


----------



## bob2356 (Jul 13, 2012)

Try to go for OTG (over the glasses) if possible. The extra volume doesn't fog as much.


----------



## foreveryoung (11 mo ago)

Outdoormaster Pro's has easily the best price-to-performance ratio and they look cool too. They cost just under forty bucks on Amazon. Also I recommend you buy another not so tinted spare lens for them to use when it's cloudy or evenings with no natural light.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

foreveryoung said:


> Outdoormaster Pro's has easily the best price-to-performance ratio and they look cool too. They cost just under forty bucks on Amazon. Also I recommend you buy another not so tinted spare lens for them to use when it's cloudy or evenings with no natural light.


Don’t buy garbage when you can get quality lenses from a reputable manufacturer at a similar price point. Inexpensive goggles from a real company may not be as stylish, but they’ll actually protect your eyes and have much improved optical clarity


----------



## foreveryoung (11 mo ago)

Sure Oakley has better optics in their 3x-4x more expensive goggles but is it noticeable or worth paying in every day use is another question. Of course that's about personal preference also. Anyway I'm hard to convince that traditional brands have better quality at the same price point where OM competes.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

foreveryoung said:


> Sure Oakley has better optics in their 3x-4x more expensive goggles but is it noticeable or worth paying in every day use is another question. Of course that's about personal preference also. Anyway I'm hard to convince that traditional brands have better quality at the same price point where OM competes.


As someone that has clearly joined this forum to shill an inferior and dangerous product I hope we’ll see your account banned soon.


----------



## foreveryoung (11 mo ago)

bseracka said:


> As someone that has clearly joined this forum to shill an inferior and dangerous product I hope we’ll see your account banned soon.


Oh great how mature, I didn't know ski goggles could be such a sensitive subject to someone... but you make so interesting claims about OM that please go ahead and prove them by giving sources for example?


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

foreveryoung said:


> Oh great how mature, I didn't know ski goggles could be such a sensitive subject to someone... but you make so interesting claims about OM that please go ahead and prove them by giving sources for example?


As a shill you should have access to the uv rating and testing data along with the optical clarity testing data. Rather than asking me to prove an accepted and known fact why don’t you post the information disproving all negative claims against your Ali express employer and give validity to your statement that your shit product is on par with actual tested and validated goggle companies


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

foreveryoung said:


> Oh great how mature, I didn't know ski goggles could be such a sensitive subject to someone... but you make so interesting claims about OM that please go ahead and prove them by giving sources for example?


I’ll even give you the benefit of the doubt for a minute and say your an actual snowboarder with snowboard things to say; can you tell me on really deep days is my gallo 12 or gallo 24 a better choice


----------



## foreveryoung (11 mo ago)

Just what I thought, you don't have anything to back your "known facts" but your own bias. There's quite a few positive OM reviews online and they're from independent reviewers' as far as I see. Personally I don't have any connection to any goggle manufacturer other than from consumer point of view. As this so called discussion is obviously going nowhere I'm leaving it here. Keep your carves tight bro.


----------



## SennaBlast (Mar 2, 2020)

The $500 Prada ones my wife keeps mentioning...


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

SushiLover said:


> FYI Sports Authority closed down like 5 years ago


So bring a crowbar. Do I have to think of everything?


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)




----------

